# Please pray for Joker - emergency splenectomy



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

We rushed my sweet Joker to the Emergency Veterinary Clinic this morning. He was incontinent, lethargic, and his gums were pale. He is having an emergency splenectomy and the prognosis is not good. The doctor suspects hemangiosarcoma. If they find during surgery that it has spread to other organs, they will euthanize him on the operating table. If he comes home to us, they say we may have three months with him. Maybe.

I am still in shock, gasping for breath. Yesterday he seemed to be a healthy, happy senior, playing with Sunny and enjoying a bone. The thought that I may not see him alive again is simply more than I can comprehend. 

Please pray for my boy... for all of us. Please. This Forum has worked miracles before and we desperately need one today.

Lucy


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

I am so sorry! We are sending positive thoughts and prayers for you and Joker.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I am so sorry you're dealing with this, my heart goes out to you. Prayers comming from NC....Dawn


----------



## Bell (Jan 23, 2010)

Praying!I hope things turn out the best possible way and you have more good time to spend with him...The best of luck!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am so sorry Lucy, sending positive vibes and prayers. I wish Joker all the best, to come home as soon as possible. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Lucy, I am so sorry--many many prayers going for Joker and your family. It's a nightmare for sure, one I wish we never went down twice. Please keep us posted--we are here for you. You've got my phone number if want to talk about it. (((HUGS)))


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I am sorry to hear about Joker. Wishing him good thoughts.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Here's the candle thread for those who want to light a candle:
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/our-thoughts/117312-candles-joker.html


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

This is very, very sad. I have been there- sneaky hemangiosarcoma stealing my best friend. The only, only consolation, if this is what Joker has, it it is known not to be painful. I can't imagine the day you are having, and we are sharing our tears with yours from Maine. That hemangiosarcoma gets too many of our goldens. . .


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

We just prayed for you.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh no, I'm so sorry. Prayers streaming from our house. Hugs.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Prayers and big hugs being sent to Joker, you and your family.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

I am sending you positive thoughts.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

Oh Lucy, only just seen this, really sorry to hear about Joker
You have our best wishes !!!!


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

The best of wishes coming from Mick and I.


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

I am so sorry. We've been there too.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Keeping Joker in my prayers. (HUGS)


----------



## Evie (Dec 22, 2011)

Oh, so very sorry. Holding a good thought for you and Joker.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry, my thoughts and prayers are with you, your family, and sweet Joker.

I will light a candle for him too.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Lucy, sending all positive thoughts that Joker gets to come home and make more sweet memories with your family. What a tough wait for you to hear the outcome of surgery.....


----------



## mooselips (Dec 4, 2011)

Prayers for Joker and all of his family.

Praying it's a good outcome.......


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

So very sorry to hear that you are going through this. Praying for you all and hoping for a miracle!


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Joker is an incredibly special dog...my psychic sweetheart who has always read me like a book. He can stand beside the bed and wake me from sleep just by staring, telling me what he needs. How I wish he had told me last night that he needed help.

Waiting is hell. The doctor said they would perform surgery on Joker this morning, as soon as possible. The written estimate says the procedure should take an hour. I want to believe that he has come through... that they didn't find spreading hemangio and that my boy will come home to us...that life will go on as it should. I want to go hold him close again and run my fingers through his curly fur, taking photos of the lovely smile that motivates his name. 

Sunny is so confused. We kept her in her crate while we tended to Joker first thing this morning. She could hear but couldn't see what was happening. Since we came home without him, she has looked for him, sniffing the floor in the foyer where he was lying. Joker welcomed her into this house and he raised her with so much tenderness and pride. They have been inseparable for almost two years...all of her life with us. She knows that we are terribly upset. 

My wonderful BF is here beside me, struggling along with me. Charlie's death last July was his first experience with losing a pet and this is very, very hard on him. On all of us. 

Thank you for being here with us - for the many candles and notes and all your prayers and good thoughts. I will post again when we have news from the hospital.

Prayers for Joker,
Lucy


----------



## luvbuzz (Oct 27, 2010)

Ljilly28 said:


> This is very, very sad. I have been there- sneaky hemangiosarcoma stealing my best friend. The only, only consolation, if this is what Joker has, it it is known not to be painful. I can't imagine the day you are having, and we are sharing our tears with yours from Maine. That hemangiosarcoma gets too many of our goldens. . .


Also went down this road...was the same for us. One minute everything seems ok, the next was the horrible dx of hemangio. Praying for you.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Praying Joker made it through surgery and will soon be home with you.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

*Joker came through surgery okay*

The news is mostly very good. The veterinarian from the the Emergency Veterinary Clinic (EVC) just called to tell me that Joker came through surgery okay and that he is beginning to wake up. They found one large swelling on his spleen that had ruptured and he lost a lot of blood, but they found no evidence of hemangio in other organs and only the one swelling on his spleen. My boy is having a transfusion now. 

I am eternally grateful to GRF members who have educated me about the significance of pale gums, since that is the symptom that prompted me to rush Joker to the EVC. He was in shock when we got there.

Until we get the biopsy results, we won't know for sure whether hemangio is the underlying cause for this nightmare. Charlie, who was Joker's half brother, had his very enlarged spleen removed when he was around 6 years old, with a finding that it was benign, and he lived to be almost 13. I have no illusions that we have another 6 or 7 years with Joker, but we should have a few more years. We _should_, confound it. 

Friday when we were coming back to the house, Joker tripped on the steps from the garage and fell pretty hard. I find myself wondering if that triggered the bleeding episode. If so, perhaps it has done us a favor in that the rupture happened this weekend, when we have been able to focus quickly and get the emergency care my boy needed to save his life.

Joker will remain in the ICU tonight, being monitored and watched over by the good people who are caring for him. We are not to see him this evening, much as I want to, but maybe early tomorrow morning. We will call again this evening for an update and I will post what we learn.

Thank you for your continued support and caring.

Prayers for Joker,
Lucy


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Just reading this thread now. So glad to see your last post and hear that Joker came through the surgery.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

So relieved that your boy is thru surgery and there was no evidence of metastasis. Praying hard that there is no malignancy and that he can heal and have more time with you all. Hugs.


----------



## Aspen's Mom (May 15, 2012)

luvbuzz said:


> Also went down this road...was the same for us. One minute everything seems ok, the next was the horrible dx of hemangio. Praying for you.


Us too...with our Yellow Lab. It is so cruel, because they seem totally fine, and all of a sudden they are struggling to survive. I'm so sorry you're going through this. I think the worst part, is the shock of how quickly this presents itself. Out of nowhere. I'm praying Joker makes it through the surgery, and that you can enjoy a little bit more time with him. It's is so very difficult having to face our dogs' mortality...we want them with us forever. Big hugs to you!

Update: Just saw that he made it through! He's a trooper! So glad to hear this.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

This is good news !! Please ask them to send the entire spleen in for biopsy, sometimes they only send sections and things can be missed. I am guessing a fall like that could have caused a Hematoma. My Kay Cee gave herself one from trying to go through the cat door to eat cat food.:doh:


----------



## Aspen's Mom (May 15, 2012)

GoldensGirl said:


> Friday when we were coming back to the house, Joker tripped on the steps from the garage and fell pretty hard. I find myself wondering if that triggered the bleeding episode. If so, perhaps it has done us a favor in that the rupture happened this weekend, when we have been able to focus quickly and get the emergency care my boy needed to save his life.


Our lab's ruptured when she jumped out of the back of our SUV in our driveway...she yelped, and went immediately to the grass to lie down. Then, her gums went pale. Such a sudden thing..so glad you were with Joker when it happened, and you could get him to the emergency vet! Your quick action probably saved his life.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Oh, Lucy, what a hard, awful day you've had. I am so thankful and happy to hear that he came out of the surgery well. I am going to keep sending positive thoughts to Joker, hoping it is not cancer. How lucky for him that you knew what to look for and were able to get him help right away.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Many thoughts and prayers coming for Joker and his family from the Georgia crew.


----------



## mmacleod75 (Apr 7, 2012)

Glad to hear surgery went well...continued prayers for a speedy recovery and Joker is home in your arms soon


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

So glad to hear he came through the surgery okay and that there wasn't evidence of spreading hemangio. Sending my strongest prayers that the biopsy comes back benign and that you have many more years with your beautiful boy. Thinking of you and the rest of your family also.

Julie, Jersey and Oz


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I am so glad that Joker has come through the surgery and is recovering. I know just how frightening and traumatic this is for you guys--having been there myself, once with our Beau, who didn't come out of his splenectomy on 7/14/04, and then with our Barkley, who did. I will be praying for and focusing on a totally benign diagnosis for Joker and many more wonderful days after he recovers from this surgery.


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

Oh my gosh the rush of emotions I've been through reading this thread! I opened it to try to give you support and let you know I went through an emergency splenectomy last year on Remy and it was almost worse for me than him! 

Then I read your post that hemangiosarcoma was suspected, and I lost my beautiful boxer girl to that (told them to euthanize her on the table), and my heart started breaking for you. Then I read your update and thanked G-d that things looked good and Joker came out of surgery ok. And I was joyous!

When you get your girl back she will have a very naked bellyl, and a very large scar stapled shut. It will be horrifying and you will be told not to let her jump up or down. Well I have an SUV so while he was in the hospital I bought a ramp.

OK you tell a 100 lb golden retriever they can't jump! He refused that darn ramp! And when I went to make a bed for us on the floor (because my bed is way high) he decided to watch me from on top of the bed.

The vet just told me to try to get him to keep it easy, and to keep him home from daycare, but if he jumped, then it's probably ok because it doesn't hurt him.

In the end we both go through it ok. BUT HOLY smokes I was a wreck! Oh and my mr. man pataged through the neighborhood wearing my shirts, because I couldn't bring myself to put the cone of shame on him, so I used the shirts to protect the staples. Thankfully he was good about not licking.

Good luck! Praying for a good biopsy.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Praying very hard for Joker, and for you. May he continue to feel better after his surgery, and praying the diagnosis is benign. Sending hugs to you my friend.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Joker*

Praying very hard for Joker.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

I am so sorry. Having just gone through this nightmare I know the fear and emotions you are going through. We will keep you and Joker in our thoughts and prayers. Hugs


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

I am so glad to hear your good news. We have been down this exact same road and it is a nightmare. I will be praying for even better news when the results come back.


----------



## luvbuzz (Oct 27, 2010)

More prayers coming your way.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

My prayers are with you and Joker that he will make a full recovery from his surgery. Sounds like him tripping might have been a good thing. It alerted you to the issue.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I hope Joker recovers quickly from the surgery and that the biopsy comes back benign.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

So happy to read the positive outcome, the best you could have hoped and prayed for.

We'll keep you and Joker in our thoughts and prayers


----------



## sdain31y (Jul 5, 2010)

I was almost scared to read the whole thread, but very glad the news is good. Sending healing thoughts your way.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Lucy, please keep us posted on Joker's recovery process when you get news. Is Joker staying at the ER tonight? I hope you can take him home soon. Since you've gone through a splenectomy before with Charlie I'm sure you remember how rambunctious these splenectomy dogs get before they should because they feel so much better. I hope Joker will push his limits and tell you he's ready to get back to his normal very soon! :crossfing


----------



## Lorie1958 (Jul 8, 2012)

We are sending our prayers to you and Joker.


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

Sending our prayers to Joker and all of you, as well. So glad he came through the surgery and pray this is just the first of the good news to follow. (((HUGS))).


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Thinking of you and sweet Joker


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

*Update - More good news*

Just spoke with the technician at the Emergency Veterinary Clinic (EVC), where Joker will stay for a couple of days in the ICU. He is recovering well from the anesthesia and his vitals are normal. They will try him on a bland diet (chicken and rice) later this evening if all goes as expected. 

We are to call again very early tomorrow morning (6:00 or 6:30 EDT) and plan on visiting him tomorrow morning, barring unexpected developments.

My next major tasks are to figure out 1) whether we can keep my Licker in Chief from "cleaning" the incision without using the hated cone and 2) how to keep our very high energy Sunshine Girl from pestering him when he comes home. Joker spent way too much of 2011 wearing the hated cone, first because of February neutering, then repeated evil hot spots, and finally because of surgery to remove a growth from his left forepaw. To say that he despises the cone would be an understatement of global proportions! It's probably a very good thing that we have gates on the kitchen and living room doorways. I'll work to arrange to be at home with him Wednesday-Friday of this week, though I may be teleworking. I definitely don't want him to be alone during those first few days of recovery. We will probably take turns sleeping downstairs to be near him at night, too.

Thanks again for being with us on this Golden journey.

Prayers for Joker,
Lucy


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

I'm glad he seems to be doing ok. If he is not a candidate for the tshirt method of licking prevention - there is another device called something like the no-bite collar that should work. 

It sort of looks like a cervical collar and basically works by preventing them from being able to reach the spot because they can't bend their neck down. My boxer girl was thoroughly depressed in the cone, but was happy to wear the no-bite collar forever if necessary. I got it at the vet, it just cost me more money, after everything else I paid, something to make my dog happy didn't bother me a bit!

Good luck and please keep posting.


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

I was so horrified when I saw this thread, I had to jump through to see the update. Now, I'm thankful that Joker's surgery was a success and will hold good thoughts forward for benign results as well. 

It's wonderful that you will be able to work from home for Joker's first few days back home. I'm thinking that the dreaded cone and Sunny's antics are welcome problems considering the roller coaster of a day you all have had.

Big HUGS from Hannah and me.

ETA - perhaps the cone worn upside down would work?? That's the only way Hannah will wear it.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Oh no, the dreaded cone of shame. Tell Joker he needs to wear it with pride because he is a survivor! I'm glad things are progressing normally with his recovery. 

I was worried about Barkley and the cone but it turned out it didn't bother him as much as not being able to do his normal activities. We had more trouble keeping him from climbing stairs and jumping on furniture. We had obstacles in place that he simply removed in very creative ways. I was so excited when we took him for a recheck of his hct on Day 9 or 10 and they took the incisions out early because he healed so well.....I didn't mention his antics to them.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Thanks for the excellent suggestions about cone avoidance! We will check out all of them.

I have a hunch that pain meds and maybe tranquilizers will be in order for a while. Joker has earned his "Licker in Chief" title and I have no doubt that he will try to keep it, so we will do what it takes to keep his mouth away from the incision.

Money? Probably $4K by the time we check him out of the hospital. I count my blessings that I didn't really think twice, though I admit to wincing after the veterinary bills of 2011. But this is why I work so hard, after all and I am not about to let the Best Dog in the World go without a fight. (Yes, I know others will contest that title. )

Today has been wicked hard, of course. Having lost Charlie on July 2, 2011, the thought of Joker being at risk is almost more than I can bear. They say that everything you survive makes you stronger, so I must mean that I am incredibly strong at this point, right? :doh:

Prayers for Joker,
Lucy


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I started a new thread in honor of Joker for us to post photos of our doggies wearing their Cones of Shame: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retrievers-main-discussion/117340-show-off-your-cones-shame.html#post1757804


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

One more thing--once it looked like Barkley's incision was healing pretty well we went ahead and put one of my old Tshirts on him, loosely securing it on his back. When the incisions came out we bought a Child's Tshirt for him to wear to keep him from licking and creating any sort of infection or sores. They tended to calm him down, much like a Thundershirt.


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

Lucy!!!! I just came on and saw this. Thank God you knew the signs, you saved his life. I just can't believe how fast things can turn, please know that my family is praying for you and Joker. Try and sleep tonight, Joker will be home soon.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Just now reading this and am so thankful that He got thru surgery ok. Sending many thoughts and prayers that it is benign. Am on my way to light a candle!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Sending good thoughts to Joker...hope the biopsies are negative. Hope he survives the cone of shame. . Glad he came though surgery well. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lucy*

Lucy

Praying for Joker and you-so glad the surgery is over!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Praying for Joker, best wishes for speedy recovery and coming back home.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Glad that his surgery is over. We are thinking of you and praying for a speedy recovery for Joker!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Sending healing thoughts to Joker!


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

So glad to read that Joker is recovering, poor baby.....what a terrible time you've had!!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

How is Joker feeling today?


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Continued prayers for you and Joker. Hugs


----------



## maggsd (Mar 20, 2012)

Prayers and heartfelt wishes for you and speedy recovery for Joker x


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

Lucy, how are you holding up?


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

*Joker's progress*

We have just gotten home from a long visit with Joker, who is doing well for a dog who had major surgery yesterday. The EVC doctor said his vitals look good, though he still has occasional cardiac arrhythmia. This is supposedly normal after surgery and significant blood loss, but we will start to worry if it persists later in the week. Really good news is that there are no signs of internal bleeding now. His eyes were bright and he was eager for attention, though not really very interested in food except for a bit of rice. It was wonderful to see his tongue and gums a bright pink again, instead of the awful gray of yesterday morning. My boy is on a good bit of pain medication, of course, but he was clearly eager to come home with us. That may happen tomorrow night, but he needs to stay where he is tonight, where they can monitor his condition and take immediate action if something goes wrong.

We may get the pathology report by Friday, but early next week is more likely. We hope and pray that the “large-mass tumor on the spleen” was benign, as was the case for Joker’s half-brother, Charlie. I am optimistic, but also trying not to get my hopes up too much. Joker is almost 12 years old and that has a lot to do with decisions that lie ahead, no matter what the immediate outcome. My boy deserves the best quality of life possible and we must work to assure that.

I am emotionally weary, of course, but also grateful that I work with people who insisted that I should not hesitate to leave this afternoon to take care of my dog and to telework later this week if I need to. That means I can be at home with Joker to keep watch over him during the first few days, which is a precious gift.

Thank you for being with us and holding Joker in your thoughts. You help immensely. Unless something goes wrong, it will probably be tomorrow night before I do another update.

Prayers for Joker,
Lucy


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Hoping that Joker continues to improve and is home with you soon.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Keep on concentrating on a benign diagnosis. I hope Joker has a good night and good day tomorrow so you can bring him home to recover tomorrow evening.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

So happy to read the good report. And you work with some great people too.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Joker*



GoldensGirl said:


> We have just gotten home from a long visit with Joker, who is doing well for a dog who had major surgery yesterday. The EVC doctor said his vitals look good, though he still has occasional cardiac arrhythmia. This is supposedly normal after surgery and significant blood loss, but we will start to worry if it persists later in the week. Really good news is that there are no signs of internal bleeding now. His eyes were bright and he was eager for attention, though not really very interested in food except for a bit of rice. It was wonderful to see his tongue and gums a bright pink again, instead of the awful gray of yesterday morning. My boy is on a good bit of pain medication, of course, but he was clearly eager to come home with us. That may happen tomorrow night, but he needs to stay where he is tonight, where they can monitor his condition and take immediate action if something goes wrong.
> 
> We may get the pathology report by Friday, but early next week is more likely. We hope and pray that the “large-mass tumor on the spleen” was benign, as was the case for Joker’s half-brother, Charlie. I am optimistic, but also trying not to get my hopes up too much. Joker is almost 12 years old and that has a lot to do with decisions that lie ahead, no matter what the immediate outcome. My boy deserves the best quality of life possible and we must work to assure that.
> 
> ...


I am so very happy that Joker is home with you! Praying for Joker and you!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

So glad Joker seems to be on the road to recovery. Keeping all paws crossed that he comes home tonight! Positive thoughts from our crew in NC!


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

*Joker is home!*

We picked Joker up around 6:00 p.m., receiving pages of instructions from his very careful Emergency Veterinary Clinic (EVC) doctors. By their orders, he is now among those who get specially prepared home-cooked meals, for now of rice and boiled chicken. He's a pig! After a hearty dinner we took a short walk and he did perfectly normal dog business. He has shown no interest in licking his incision, but the Licker in Chief is already cleaning his forelegs and paws.

I plan to sleep downstairs to be with him tonight and I'm working from home tomorrow so that I can watch over him and spoil him. We have the blue flower-power cone ready, as well as a clear plastic one. I suspect that he will need the latter before I fall asleep tonight.

The prognosis is not yet clear. He still has an occasional irregular heartbeat that is "not clinical" and probably results from the blood loss. If it persists, it may indicate cardiac hemangio, but we refuse to consider that possibility. The pathology results will be back in a few days. Reading the EVC's extensive notes, I found a comment that "this could be a hematoma," which I suspected given his fall last Friday. Benign. We are focused on that word, Benign.

Our family vet is standing by to help. It's a very good thing that he is only a mile away, too. He will do follow-up care, so we are done with the EVC for now. Bless them. The bill was a good 20% lower than their high estimate and maybe lower than their low estimate, though I know Joker kept them busy. We are talking $3-4,000, so the numbers add up quickly and 20% is a significant number in my budget.

It is so very good to have Joker here and smiling again. He is demanding lots of cuddles, as well he should, so I will leave you for now.

Thank you so much for your continued healing thoughts, prayers, and caring.

Prayers for Joker,
Lucy


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Lucy I hope you guys have a good and restful night tonight, without too much licking! I'm so glad he is home with you with instructions for spoiling him! Did they advise any supplements to help him raise his blood levels to more normal ranges? We put Barkley on some corn syrupy sweet stuff called Pet Tinic, which was so tasty that he ate everything that was under it!


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Thanks for the update. So glad to hear Joker is home to be pampered and spoiled. Sending healing thoughts and hope for a benign path report and good days ahead.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Thanks, DG. Actually Joker's blood levels are back in the normal range. He had a massive transfusion - maybe more than one - and the levels have held since then, a sign that there is no internal bleeding now. Thanks for the suggestion, though. I'll talk with our family vet about Pet Tinic, just in case.


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

Soooo glad Joker is home where he belongs - doesn't it make you feel 100% better just seeing how well he's doing? A human would be in bed moaning and groaning about the pain - dogs are amazing!

I am praying for a clean pathology report along with the rest. For now happy thoughts and lots of love!!!


----------



## Glassbuttercup (Jan 22, 2012)

so glad to hear Joker is home Our thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

So glad to hear Joker is home!!!! Fingers crossed for good news on the pathology. In the meantime, snuggle away!!

Julie, Jersey and Oz


----------



## ms_summer (Mar 23, 2012)

Praying hard for your boy!!!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Welcome home Joker! We're very happy you had the best outcome you could have hoped for


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Praying for your sweet Joker.


----------



## kimberlygino (Jul 11, 2012)

glad everything is going fine. treasure your times with joker.


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

Thank goodness he is home!!!!!! 

Hugs to you Lucy


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Joker*

So very glad that Joker is home!


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Lucy like a few on the site i have been there and the out come for my old Meg was good benign  she was 10 years old when her spleen was removed and pleased to say she nearly reached 13 years old when she went to the bridge but nothing to do with her spleen been removed.

When i went to the vet to get the results and he said she was ok i kissed him 

So think positive and good thoughts and prayers for the results coming from over the big pond


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Joker continues to do well this morning. He gave ample evidence that his kidneys are working well and he ate his chicken and rice with enthusiasm, after just a tiny bit of hand feeding. His eyes are bright and he definitely wanted to explore the front yard this morning. I have a hunch that keeping him quiet for two weeks will be our greatest challenge. What a splendid challenge to have! 

He is supposed to have 3 or 4 small meals everyday - all the bland chicken/rice/pasta diet. This means cooking! Me! Three or four times a day!!! :uhoh: :doh: And it started before 7:00 this morning. I don't do this for the humans in the house, but I certainly will for Joker. 

We got a good look at the incision last night. It looked clean, though there is bruising around it as noted in his release documents. We will keep an eye on it and get him to our family vet tomorrow for a check-up. The stitches are to stay in for 10 days to 2 weeks, and we will err on the side of caution.

Joker is resting quietly by my feet now, with no panting or other indications of pain. He will be on Tramadol for a few days. We know that taking pain meds is strongly correlated with good healing. We also know that I am really, really grumpy when I hurt and I assume that Joker has the same opinion of pain that I do. 

It is so good to have him home.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm so glad to hear that Joker had a good night and is doing well this a.m. Continued good thoughts and prayers for your boy....


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Great report to wake up to in the morning  Thanks for the update


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I am so sorry I missed this.
So sorry you are going through this.
And so glad Joker is doing so well.
I'll keep him in my thoughts and prayers for a benign diagnosis.:smooch:

BTW - I am taking Tramadol for my back right now and it makes me a bit dizzy and unsteady when walking. Keep a close eye on Joker especially for the first hour after taking it just in case he has the same symptoms. It does wear off after about the first hour with me.

Hugs to you and hugs and kisses to Joker.

You can cook a big pot of the chicken and rice and freeze it in serving sizes to microwave later. Been there done that a few times.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

coppers-mom said:


> ...You can cook a big pot of the chicken and rice and freeze it in serving sizes to microwave later. Been there done that a few times.


Thanks for a dandy suggestion!

I hope your back recovers quickly. Back pain is a major nuisance.

Hugs and doggy kisses back atcha. :wavey:

Lucy


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

YAY!!! So glad to hear that Joker's home and doing so well. Prayers continue for an unremarkable recovery and CLEAR path report.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Thanks for the great morning update! I'm glad Joker is hungry too! Good for him! 

I know you've gone through this with Charlie before, but I did have a photo of Barkley's incision taken just 3 days after his splenectomy--showing the bruising. He was a splotchy dog with lots of little black/brown spots--but he healed up so well after it surprised me. 

Happy cooking, and happy eating and recovery to Joker. Keep on focusing on the benign diagnosis!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

So happy to read Joker is home with you 



GoldensGirl said:


> He is supposed to have 3 or 4 small meals everyday - all the bland chicken/rice/pasta diet. *This means cooking! Me! Three or four times a day!!! *:uhoh: :doh: And it started before 7:00 this morning. I don't do this for the humans in the house, but I certainly will for Joker.


Been there with the home cooking thing. Felt like cooking for an army every week (or less) I would do it again happily of course. Instead of every day get the monster pots out and pile in pounds of chicken, sweet potatoes etc. Tupperware is your friend 

I admit I ate a whole lot better when I was cooking for Tucker.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Dallas Gold said:


> ...I know you've gone through this with Charlie before, but I did have a photo of Barkley's incision taken just 3 days after his splenectomy--showing the bruising. He was a splotchy dog with lots of little black/brown spots--but he healed up so well after it surprised me.


Yep, Joker's belly looks a lot like that. We took photos last night, but my BF hasn't shared them with me yet. Joker is still not showing indications of pain. He is, however, lying in the kitchen and giving me notice that it is time for his lunch. 

I recall Charlie having a much worse time right after surgery than Joker is having, despite the fact that Charlie's spleen had NOT ruptured before the surgery. Maybe my memory if faulty, but it's also possible that Charlie was just far more the diva, playing the situation for what it was worth.  He was such a character.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

GoldensGirl said:


> Yep, Joker's belly looks a lot like that. We took photos last night, but my BF hasn't shared them with me yet. Joker is still not showing indications of pain. He is, however, lying in the kitchen and giving me notice that it is time for his lunch.
> 
> I recall Charlie having a much worse time right after surgery than Joker is having, despite the fact that Charlie's spleen had NOT ruptured before the surgery. Maybe my memory if faulty, but it's also possible that Charlie was just far more the diva, playing the situation for what it was worth.  He was such a character.


I imagine this is a little too much deja vu for you right now, reliving this with Joker and remembering Charlie's splenectomy and recovery--I'm glad you seem to remember it in a humorous way, thinking of him as a DIVA dog. When I was so scared for Barkley you were one of the members (along with Claire's Friend, Copper's Mom and Hotel4Dogs--LOVE you guys-- the spleenless crew!!!:smooch who came on and posted and PM'd me, calming me down, telling me that it was going to be OK and he would recover faster than I realized from the surgery. You guys were right on too! You also helped keep me sane during that terrible week while waiting for the test results by reminding me that some dogs get a benign diagnosis. We weren't one of the fortunate ones; however, by helping me focus on the possibility, I was able to spend more quality time with Barkley without being a basket case and crying constantly. As often as I can I'm concentrating right now on a benign diagnosis for Joker. :crossfing I would love nothing more for you guys to get another one! 

When I did the chicken gourmet meals for Barkley, I never salted the chicken that I boiled and I saved the broth and used it to entice Barkley to drink more to flush the drugs out of his system. I also softened his food with it after he went back on his kibble. I kept on doing the chicken and used it as a topper for him to get him to eat more. It sounds like Joker doesn't need that type of encouragement though!


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Thanks, Anne, on many counts. The week of July 2nd was especially hard since that was the anniversary of our saying farewell to Charlie. Most days I remember him with smiles, as I think he would wish. He would be happy to know that Charlie stories were helpful to you. His world was all about Charlie and he would have been thrilled by his GRF admirers.

Joker is a very different dog, in many ways more generous than Charlie. He will walk away rather than compete with Sunny for our attention, so I work at making sure that he gets the cuddles he deserves...or at least his share of the cuddles we share. Like most dogs, I think he would prefer an unlimited portion.

When I cooked for Joker yesterday, he got rice cooked in water with a bit of butter and no seasonings. He told me it was gourmet cooking. The chicken was boiled in plain water, too, and I mixed the broth with the rice and chicken to make a thick soup for him. He definitely approves of the recipe. I used the last of that batch for his lunch, so we will be making a larger quantity tonight. Sunny is "helping" by having portions of soup, too, since she is feeling jealous and mistreated because Joker is getting so much attention.

I am sitting here being paranoid right now, watching Joker's incision because it doesn't look exactly like it did last night. I'm telling myself that he is lying on the opposite side than it did when we took the photo, so of course his skin pulls a bit differently. I'll be glad when my BF is here and I can have another - albeit equally amateur - opinion. We may take him back to the EVC tonight, just to be on the safe side.

Despite my latest worry, we have had a good day. Joker is not showing interest in licking, which is unusual for him. I guess that may come when he is off the pain meds and starts to itch. He has been quiet, mostly sleeping, but when we go outside he enjoys the world around him. Keeping him away from deer cookies is the latest challenge. :yuck::doh:

Drat! I barely finished typing the sentence above and Joker turned to lick the incision! Cone time for sure. 

Thanks for being with us.
Lucy


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Glad to hear he's home and is interested in his universe. Have fun with the cooking! Just think, if you and your BF like chicken and rice, you can cook for the people and the dogs at the same time! 

Hope he continues to mend, and that the news to come is good.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Glad to hear the good update on Joker and pray that he continues to feel better. Extra prayers for a good report from the vet......


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

*It's benign!!!!!*

I just got a call from Joker's surgeon at the EVC. The pathology results are back: "Consistent with BENIGN HEMATOMA"!!!!!   

:drummer:arty2:arty:arty2::drummer:

Anyone who thinks the prayers and support from this Forum don't make a difference just isn't paying attention!

Thank you so much, friends. We have been asking for miracles...not once but for the third time, since Charlie also had a splenectomy for benign mass and Joker's growth on his foot last fall was benign. THANK YOU! 
:thanks::thanks::thanks:

I will keep you posted about Joker's recovery.
:You_Rock_:dblthumb2:

Lucy


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

So glad to see that Joker's home and enjoying everything - also happy to hear that Sunny's getting in on some home cooking too! 

Our fingers and toes are crossed for a benign report and an uneventful (for you all) recovery :crossfing

Brief thread hijack....DallasGold, I've seen you post about Barkley's curls, but WOW that picture really showed them off! Just WOW - how beautiful!!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

WONDERFUL!!!!!!! I'm thrilled for you all. The power of prayer is really amazing... this forum has been involved in some awesome examples.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Fantastic news!!!!!! So happy for you and Joker!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Just logged on specifically to see how Joker's doing! I'm So glad to read that it was Benign!! So wonderful to hear good news!! Still sending thoughts and prayers for a swift recovery for your sweet boy!


----------



## VGW0527 (Jul 17, 2012)

I've been reading through this thread with baited breath. Wading through the awfulness that is a splenic tumor since Sunday night and are awaiting an ultrasound for more details next week. The anxiety and confusion are overwhelming. How fortunate you are to be able to provide this gift for your boy. 

What wonderful news on it being benign. So happy for you all and for Mr. Joker! Speedy recovery and lots of kisses and love for all.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

VGW0527 said:


> I've been reading through this thread with baited breath. Wading through the awfulness that is a splenic tumor since Sunday night and are awaiting an ultrasound for more details next week. The anxiety and confusion are overwhelming. How fortunate you are to be able to provide this gift for your boy.
> 
> What wonderful news on it being benign. So happy for you all and for Mr. Joker! Speedy recovery and lots of kisses and love for all.


Welcome to the Forum! At its best in supporting people facing disaster, this is a magical place.

Thank you for making this journey with us. I count my blessings - Joker's blessings - that Joker's surgeon was the doctor on duty Sunday morning. When I asked her, "What would you do if this was your beloved senior dog?," she didn't hesitate. I think that some of the other doctors would have advised differently. 

My boy is sitting on "his" sofa, surrounded by a puppy fence to keep our Sunny from jumping on him, and watching TV with a wonderful smile on his face. This is the first time since Sunday that life has been anywhere near normal here, as I'm sure many people understand. 

We still have a way to go before Joker is back to normal, but he tells me that life is good and he plans to keep my feet warm for a long time to come.

Thanks again,
Lucy


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

Wow this is wonderful news!!!!!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

:artydude:artydude:artydude:artydude:artydude:banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::appl::appl::appl::appl::appl:


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

> The pathology results are back: "Consistent with BENIGN HEMATOMA"!!!!!


Yee haw!!!*   *


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

FANTASTIC!!!!! I am beyond thrilled for you Lucy!! You've won the spleen tumor lottery twice Lucy!!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*So Happy*

I am so very happy for Joker and you!
Doing the Happy Dance!!!:drummer::artydude:artydude:drummer:


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Happy tears and smiles from me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I remember how fantastic the benign diagnosis is and am so glad you and Joker won the lottery.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

FANTASTIC NEWS for you and Joker! So happy to read this


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Wonderful news, the best possible. So happy for you and Joker.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Wow, that is absolutely incredible and wonderful! Still give props for thoroughness to everyone. This is a lucky dog to be so cared about.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Fantastic news!!!!!! I am so happy for Joker and you!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Well, you just made my day! Give Joker a HUGE HUG from us.............just the best news ever!!!!


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

WHEW!!!! What wonderful news, I am so happy for you and Joker!


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I'm glad to hear the wonderful news! I hope Joker recovers quickly. Way to go, Jokester!!!


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

So glad to read this wonderful news!!!! yahoooy


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

OMG, just read thru the entire thread. So happy for you all!

Did the vet give you any idea what caused this? The fall the other day?


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

*Joker is doing well*

Joker saw our family vet, Dr. C., this morning. The news was all good: blood pressure, heart rate, pack cell volume (whatever that is), and temperature are all in the normal range and the incision "looks great." So much for my worries yesterday.  We also repeated his Lyme test, just to make sure that it has not become active again. All is good on that front, too. And we agreed to postpone the now-overdue heartworm meds and Frontline Plus for a while longer so as not to further stress Joker's system. The sweet guy just needs more TLC and time to get back to normal.

Dr. C. thinks the fall last Friday may well have triggered the rupture and possibly the hematoma, though we will never know for sure. We agree that we are incredibly lucky that Joker's collapse happened while I was at home and able to get him to the emergency clinic so quickly. Since he was in shock from blood loss and his heartbeat was irregular when we got there, I fear that he would have been beyond help in another hour. Such a scary thought! :uhoh: 

Joker is moving well - to the point that he wants to run when we go outdoors. That's not allowed, so he is keeping me busy. It does my heart good to see his interest in the world, though I really don't get the passion for deer cookies. :yuck:

It is so good to be able to share these stories and concerns with people who don't think I'm a fool for spending a few thousand dollars to save a dog who is almost 12.  Perhaps someone should apply their logic to them when they get old? 

Thanks for being with us. You make a world of difference.
Lucy


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

GoldensGirl said:


> Joker saw our family vet, Dr. C., this morning. The news was all good: blood pressure, heart rate, pack cell volume (whatever that is), and temperature are all in the normal range and the incision "looks great." So much for my worries yesterday.  We also repeated his Lyme test, just to make sure that it has not become active again. All is good on that front, too. And we agreed to postpone the now-overdue heartworm meds and Frontline Plus for a while longer so as not to further stress Joker's system. The sweet guy just needs more TLC and time to get back to normal.
> 
> Dr. C. thinks the fall last Friday may well have triggered the rupture and possibly the hematoma, though we will never know for sure. We agree that we are incredibly lucky that Joker's collapse happened while I was at home and able to get him to the emergency clinic so quickly. Since he was in shock from blood loss and his heartbeat was irregular when we got there, I fear that he would have been beyond help in another hour. Such a scary thought! :uhoh:
> 
> ...


Joker's scare motivated me to go and get Toby's ultrasound scheduled to recheck his spleen nodule. Hopefully we will get good news that it is gone, or at least not grown.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm so so very happy for you!


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Best news ever! So glad to hear it!

Julie, Jersey and Oz


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

Just want to add my YIPPEE!!!! to everyone elses' of course I am thrilled to read the pathology report is benign. It's all downhill from here I promise. The hardest part for me was keeping him quiet while he still had the staples in!

A full and speedy recovery to you both!


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

*Morning update*

Joker clearly thinks it is time for life to return to normal. Last night while we sat in the family room we tried having Sunny with us on her leash so we could more easily control her during bouts of puppy frenzy and keep her away from Joker, who wanted to lounge on his sofa. This worked fairly well, except that Joker wanted to jump on and off the sofa instead of using his steps (not good!). When Sunny started her "let's play" dance, he came to her and was unhappy when I wouldn't let him romp with his girl.

Though I slept downstairs to be close to him, last night I forgot to close a gate. When I looked for him to take him outside this morning, he was upstairs where he normally sleeps, looking at me for all the world as if I had lost my mind. :doh::uhoh:

He is still eating well, but wants more than I am supposed to give him. My only concern now is that he hasn't pooped since yesterday morning. We'll take a longer walk later this morning and see if that does the trick.

I like to think this drama is almost over, but I know that I can't take that for granted. Can't take anything for granted, really. Joker is almost 12, though he still acts like a younger dog. I want many years with him, but for now I'm happy to have him at my feet today.

Thanks for your continued support. We still need you.

Lucy


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Joker*



GoldensGirl said:


> Joker clearly thinks it is time for life to return to normal. Last night while we sat in the family room we tried having Sunny with us on her leash so we could more easily control her during bouts of puppy frenzy and keep her away from Joker, who wanted to lounge on his sofa. This worked fairly well, except that Joker wanted to jump on and off the sofa instead of using his steps (not good!). When Sunny started her "let's play" dance, he came to her and was unhappy when I wouldn't let him romp with his girl.
> 
> Though I slept downstairs to be close to him, last night I forgot to close a gate. When I looked for him to take him outside this morning, he was upstairs where he normally sleeps, looking at me for all the world as if I had lost my mind. :doh::uhoh:
> 
> ...


GLAD to hear that Joker had a great night and let us know when he poops-you know we are all used to being on POOP Watch here!!


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Karen519 said:


> GLAD to hear that Joker had a great night and let us know when he poops-you know we are all used to being on POOP Watch here!!


Thanks, Karen. My wonderful BF and I joke that we can tell he has become a true dog lover by the fact that he really appreciates discussions of their poop.  So far, no joy in that arena, though we went for a pretty good walk a few minutes ago.


----------



## Suni52 (Jan 18, 2012)

So happy to hear that his hematoma was benign!!!!!!!!!! Will keep him in my prayers for his continued recovery:crossfing


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Thank GOODNESS!! Oh my God - what a huge relief. I'm so happy Joker is well and seemingly ready to get on with life. Continued good recovery!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

I missed the news of everything being o.k. the other night. I'm so happy to hear the great results! Continued prayers for a speedy recovery for Joker!


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Karen519 said:


> GLAD to hear that Joker had a great night and let us know when he poops-you know we are all used to being on POOP Watch here!!


Success at last! He must feel ever so much better now.


----------



## luvbuzz (Oct 27, 2010)

:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yes::yes::yes::yes::yes:arty:arty:arty:arty::dblthumb2:dblthumb2:dblthumb2:dblthumb2:greenboun:greenboun:greenboun:greenbounarty2:arty2:arty2:arty2::jamming::jamming::jamming:Wonderful, wonderful news


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Happy to see the update on Joker! Don't they always want their routines to return to normal no matter what? :uhoh: I guess I like my routines too.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

hubbub said:


> Happy to see the update on Joker! Don't they always want their routines to return to normal no matter what? :uhoh: I guess I like my routines too.


We felt confident enough that we went out to dinner tonight and when we came home, Joker met us at the door, tail wagging. There was such a tremendous sense of relief in having that small ritual restored to us.

He is settled on "his" sofa now, with his head on the arm where he loves to rest. We have a puppy fence around it so that Sunny can't get to him and pounce, as she loves to do. She also wants life to return to normal, but the roughhouse games have to wait another week or so. All in good time.

We are so deeply grateful for the miracle of having Joker with us.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Tail wagging, there is no better welcome back home sign. Hugs to Joker.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

> Thanks, Karen. My wonderful BF and I joke that we can tell he has become a true dog lover by the fact that he really appreciates discussions of their poop.


LOL!! We can relate. Never did a happy dance because of dog poop before this year. 

Spending money on those we love is the thing to do at any age. 

So happy about all the good news. What a roller coaster experiences like that can be.


----------



## maggsd (Mar 20, 2012)

what absolutely fantastically relieving news. so very happy for you, and your family, especially Joker. it warms my heart to hear that it's not all sad news in this life.
Will be in my thoughts & prayers for a continued successful recover xxxxx


----------



## Bell (Jan 23, 2010)

I'm so glad for the good news!I can imagine how you must feel!I hope Joker continues to recover.Have a very good time with him.


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

. The poopy watch is so funny! I'm so happy to hear about Joker and happy that you went to dinner. Joker is a sweet pea isn't he..Sunny sounds like she is the energizer bunny and Joker is the stabilizer. A smart one too, he knows where his bed time is!


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

*Good morning!*

Good morning, friends.

Joker has eaten a big breakfast, even by his standards. I am mixing some of his kibble into the chicken and rice now, so that he is getting better nutrition. 

We went for a short walk in the steady rain and I am thrilled that all Joker's body functions seem normal. 

Right now he is very frustrated with me because he and Sunny can't play together. At 2 years old, she is a high-energy gal who hasn't found her brain yet and wants to romp and tussle like they used to do. Alas, training for calmness has not been our strength with her. :uhoh: Giving Joker's belly time to heal, we're perhaps a week away from letting them play together. So he is has one part of the house and she has another, with gates closed between them. They can nuzzle each other through the gates. Later I'll repeat our trick of letting him join us in the family room where he can lie on his sofa in peace while I keep her on a leash with me so that I can keep her away from him. It makes them both happy, though it isn't very restful for me. :curtain: 

What a wild week this has been, with emotions ranging from bitter grief and despair all the way to exuberance and celebration! I am happy to look forward to a fairly normal rainy weekend, with time for chores and quietly rubbing dog ears and bellies. Sunny especially loves a good scratch at the base of her tail. 

Thanks for being with us on yet another journey with an aging Golden sweetheart.

Lucy


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am glad Joker is doing so well. It must be very stressful week for you all, but at the ended it is rewarded with great outcome.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

*Another good morning*

We are settled in the family room, with Joker on his sofa, surrounded by the puppy fencing that keeps Sunny from pouncing on him. He ate a hearty breakfast and did business outdoors _twice_!

We have reduced the Tramadol to twice a day and may stop it completely after today. The instructions from the Emergency Veterinary Clinic said to keep him on the pain meds for 3-5 days and today is day 5. I'll watch closely this afternoon and see if I think he is still having significant pain. My intuition is that he is not. 

I also have to make sure that he isn't licking the incision. He hasn't needed the cone so far, but that may be changing as he comes off the Tramadol. I have arranged for our pet sitter to be here this week to take Joker outside at mid-day, but he will be unsupervised during the day when she isn't here. I don't want to come home tomorrow night and find that Joker has licked himself into bad shape, so he may have to wear his cone for a few days in the spirit of preventive care.

Joker is clearly quite disgusted with us for restricting his activities, expressing his disapproval by pulling in other directions when we try to make him stay in "his" rooms or on the sofa. Of course we win these battles of will - we have to for his sake - but he lets us know that he disagrees with us. I take this as evidence of healing! 

We look forward to another quiet day at home, watching over Joker and working to restore order in the house now that contractors have finished the projects that created such chaos. We have artwork to hang, towel bars to install, and clutter to put away, among other things.

Thanks for your continued support and prayers. You have such a positive impact on our lives!

Lucy


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lucy*



GoldensGirl said:


> We are settled in the family room, with Joker on his sofa, surrounded by the puppy fencing that keeps Sunny from pouncing on him. He ate a hearty breakfast and did business outdoors _twice_!
> 
> We have reduced the Tramadol to twice a day and may stop it completely after today. The instructions from the Emergency Veterinary Clinic said to keep him on the pain meds for 3-5 days and today is day 5. I'll watch closely this afternoon and see if I think he is still having significant pain. My intuition is that he is not.
> 
> ...


*Lucy: I learned the hard way not using the cone and Tucker getting an infection licking his incision. Make certain that JOKER always wears the cone, when you can't watch him every second. We caught the infection in the beginning and he had to take antibiotics.* So glad to hear Joker is doing well!


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Great news that Joker is doing so well and things are returning to normal...


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I am so very happy Joker is doing well. It sure made my week.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Karen519 said:


> *Lucy: I learned the hard way not using the cone and Tucker getting an infection licking his incision. Make certain that JOKER always wears the cone, when you can't watch him every second. We caught the infection in the beginning and he had to take antibiotics.* So glad to hear Joker is doing well!


Thanks for the good advice, Karen. We are away from the house now, secure in the knowledge that Joker is wearing his cone and confined to "his" part of the house, while Sunny is in her part. My boy wore a cone for most of 2011 - first because he was neutered in February, then because of recurring hot spots, and finally because we had a growth removed from a front paw. I think the poor guy wore a cone pretty much non-stop from February to November. I hated putting one on him again, but we do what we must to keep him safe.

Thanks again for being with us and for helping us keep things in perspective.
Lucy


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

GoldensGirl said:


> Thanks for the good advice, Karen. We are away from the house now, secure in the knowledge that Joker is wearing his cone and confined to "his" part of the house, while Sunny is in her part. My boy wore a cone for most of 2011 - first because he was neutered in February, then because of recurring hot spots, and finally because we had a growth removed from a front paw. I think the poor guy wore a cone pretty much non-stop from February to November. I hated putting one on him again, but we do what we must to keep him safe.
> 
> Thanks again for being with us and for helping us keep things in perspective.
> Lucy


At least Joker probably won't mess with his cone, at least I hope he's not one to attempt something like that! Both Barkley and Toby did little Houdini impressions and got out of their cones--until the eye clinic sent Toby home with a cone with loops where you insert the collar. That is the only one Toby has not defeated yet! Just in case, if you don't have one of those, and you think Joker might try to escape the cone--you can use some of the plastic ties, putting a hole big enough that the tie can go into and then looping a collar around it and doing the tie.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

*Another fine day!*

Today was my first day back at work since Joker came home from the Emergency Clinic where his splenectomy was done. Despite careful preparations and leaving his cone on when we left this morning, I was a bid anxious today - afraid that my boy would get restless and do himself harm. But Joker put my fears to rest. He did well, enjoying his walk with the pet sitter and being graciously insistent about time in the family room when we came home. He has eaten eagerly and done his outdoor business as expected, making his humans very happy.

Sunny has almost figured out that she will get treats, meals, and walks without having to fight for them, so she has begun to calm down. Finally! After their evening walks she and Joker have enjoyed some dogly cuddles tonight, reminding us that a tired puppy is a good puppy.

I hope this particular roller coaster ride is almost over, but I won't count on that until the staples are out and Joker is authorized to roughhouse with Sunny again, as he so wants to do.

Thanks for being with us, friends. 
Lucy


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Glad to hear everything's going so well!!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Praying that Joker heals very quickly and is able to have fun soon with Sunny! I'm so glad that he's doing so well! Give him kisses!


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Home is such a lovely word. I was supposed to travel yesterday, but my original flight was canceled and the one the airline moved me to was delayed to the point that my boss and I agreed that it didn't make sense to go. I hated the idea of being away for three days while Joker is still recovering. I spent more than 8 hours at the airport, getting home after midnight last night, and I am still waiting for them to deliver the bag they couldn't find last night. But at least I am at home!

Joker is doing well and we have an appointment to have his staples removed on Friday. I don't remember my dogs having staples for previous surgeries, so I don't know what to expect. Will removing them hurt? I so hope not. My boy must have a dozen or more of them. But this is my worry, not his. 

Joker has a happy smile and he keeps telling me life should be normal again. He wants to play with Sunny and he wants to be free to run and enjoy the outdoors. Soon, sweetheart. Soon!

Thanks for being with us, :wavey:
Lucy


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

I love happy endings


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Very glad to hear Joker is doing and feeling so well.

I've had staplesfor surgeries, only felt a slight pinch when they were removed. I am guessing Joker might have the same experience. It will definitely bother you more than it will him, try not to watch.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Joker*

We are praying for Joker and you!


----------



## Jingers mom (Feb 10, 2012)

I'm so glad Joker is doing well. Joker is in my prayers for a complete recovery.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Very glad to hear Joker is doing and feeling so well.
> 
> I've had staplesfor surgeries, only felt a slight pinch when they were removed. I am guessing Joker might have the same experience. It will definitely bother you more than it will him, try not to watch.


Thank you! Rooted in personal experience, that's the best kind of reassurance.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I was thinking about Joker and you today, giving thanks you guys got such a good outcome with the benign diagnosis! I'm hoping he continues to recover well and those stitches/staples will be out very soon!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

GoldensGirl said:


> Thank you! Rooted in personal experience, that's the best kind of reassurance.


For me, when my incision was starting to heal and the staples started to pull apart, that was much worse.......

They come out very quickly and easily too, it will be over before he and you know it.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

As others warned me, Joker has been insistent on doing some things the Emergency Veterinary Clinic team warned against - jumping on and off the sofa, going upstairs, etc. We can be right beside him, trying to guide him to the steps that would take him onto the sofa, and he will find an instant when we're distracted and make the leap. The first time or two that it happened, I would panic and we would roll him over to check the incision. He clearly thought we were crazy and I can imagine him pointing out that he wouldn't do it... certainly not multiple times... if it hurt.

Guess worrying about him is just part of being a dog Mom.


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

Yep sounds very much like my experience, I bought a ramp but Remy was not having any of that. Unfortunately my guy started jumping the same day I bought him home - yep I freaked.

Meanwhile he milked it for all it was worth - I started saying show us your boo-boo, and he would roll over to show his belly. Of course he loved the attention to much that for months he would just roll over and not understand why the oohs and ahs stopped!

No wonder we love them!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

GoldensGirl,

That's just terrific Joker is doing so well.  Give him a belly scratch from my wife and I as well as Andy and Katie. That's four LOL

So many goldens since we've joined last December after our own boy's diagnosis have bounded back and done better than even their own vets thought they would. Have to believe there isn't something to 'whenever two or more are gathered in my name'.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

So happy to hear Joker is doing well!!!!

Hugs to him from my crew...


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

dborgers said:


> GoldensGirl,
> 
> That's just terrific Joker is doing so well.  Give him a belly scratch from my wife and I as well as Andy and Katie. That's four LOL


Joker thanks you for the belly scratches and good wishes, as do I. We are so excited to have life getting back to normal. Last night Joker did a full-blown back dance for the first time since his surgery. It did my heart so much good to see that. This morning's greatest challenge has been that Joker is eager to romp with Sunny and she wants to be all over him. "Gentle" is not a word that usually applies to my Sunshine Girl, so I have to moderate firmly. 

The surgical staples come out today, barring unexpected developments. Joker tells me he wants his freedom to run and play. I am a bit nervous about that, but I also know that being overprotective is not good for him. We fought for his life so that he can live it fully, not so that he will be forced into being an invalid too soon. :doh:



dborgers said:


> So many goldens since we've joined last December after our own boy's diagnosis have bounded back and done better than even their own vets thought they would. Have to believe there isn't something to 'whenever two or more are gathered in my name'.


There is most definitely something important to "two or more gathered in His name." I am a Reiki Master and know from long experience that two people practicing Reiki together is Reiki squared, not Reiki x 2. The impact of more working together is always exponential, not multiplicative. 

I am so deeply grateful for the support of this community in focusing healing thoughts and prayers on my boy. 

Thanks for being with us.
Lucy


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Glad to hear that Joker is doing so well. Hopefully once his stitches are out he can play a little bit harder with Sunny.....


----------



## i luv max (Jul 25, 2012)

GoldensGirl said:


> We rushed my sweet Joker to the Emergency Veterinary Clinic this morning. He was incontinent, lethargic, and his gums were pale. He is having an emergency splenectomy and the prognosis is not good. The doctor suspects hemangiosarcoma. If they find during surgery that it has spread to other organs, they will euthanize him on the operating table. If he comes home to us, they say we may have three months with him. Maybe.
> 
> I am still in shock, gasping for breath. Yesterday he seemed to be a healthy, happy senior, playing with Sunny and enjoying a bone. The thought that I may not see him alive again is simply more than I can comprehend.
> 
> ...


 I am so sorry for what you are going through, we are all praying for you and your puppy


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

maximillian said:


> I am so sorry for what you are going through, we are all praying for you and your puppy


Welcome to the Forum!

The news about Joker has all been good! "BENIGN" is my new favorite word and it certainly applies to the mass on his spleen. The surgical staples come out today and we believe that in a few days Joker will be back to normal life as a Golden senior sweetheart.

Thanks for your prayers and good wishes. They do make a difference.

Lucy


----------



## jaxdepo (Jun 21, 2012)

my heart goes out to you. You are all in my thoughts. ::hugs::


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

*Staple free!*

We just got home from seeing our family vet, who removed Joker's surgical staples. His assessment matches mine - that Joker is doing very well and the incision is healing nicely. 

Our vet also checked Joker's blood pressure and heart rate, both of which pleased him. More good news!

Joker will be frustrated by the guidance to continue sharply restricting his play with Sunny and limiting him to on-leash time outdoors, but for not more than another week. It was major surgery, after all, and my boy's body needs time to recover and to mend internally. Goldens being who they are, Joker isn't telling us about pain or other disruptive symptoms. It's good to see him acting normal, but I have to keep things in perspective.

Still, it's a very fine day, with lovely new!

Thanks for being with us,
Lucy


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

It's good to hear that Joker is doing so well. I know he is glad to have those staples removed!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Joker*

So glad to hear that JOKER is doing well!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Glad that Joker is doing well and his staples are out! Big hugs to him from the U.K


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

> We are so excited to have life getting back to normal. Last night Joker did a full-blown back dance for the first time since his surgery. It did my heart so much good to see that.


Just terrific  Does our hearts good to see him doing so well too


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lucy*



GoldensGirl said:


> We just got home from seeing our family vet, who removed Joker's surgical staples. His assessment matches mine - that Joker is doing very well and the incision is healing nicely.
> 
> Our vet also checked Joker's blood pressure and heart rate, both of which pleased him. More good news!
> 
> ...


*
LUCY: Makes me HAPPY to read this GOOD NEWS about Joker!!!*


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

I am so sorry I didnt catch this!!

But very, very happy to hear that Joker is doing better.

Hugs and kisses to you and your crew.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

lucysmum said:


> I am so sorry I didnt catch this!!
> 
> But very, very happy to hear that Joker is doing better.
> 
> Hugs and kisses to you and your crew.


Thanks, Tracy. Good to hear from you again.

Joker is doing very well now. He still has a few scabs left along his incision, but those will come off with his next bath. He has his happy grin and I love the deep pink gums that tell me there is no internal bleeding. His coat is shiny again and his eyes are bright with interest in life, though his steps are slowing with his age. We count our blessings that he is still here with us and hope we have more years with him.

Hugs to you and yours,
Lucy


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Great news about Joker!


----------



## THE HONEY WOLVES (Jun 9, 2007)

glad to see a positive outcome - we lost our Jaime last year to that same thing


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

THE HONEY WOLVES said:


> glad to see a positive outcome - we lost our Jaime last year to that same thing


I'm so sorry for your loss of Jaime. It is never ever easy to say goodbye, but it's especially hard when it comes unexpectedly.

As someone put it to me, we have won the splenectomy jackpot twice in a row, with Joker's benign result following the same for his half-brother Charlie, whose spleen was removed a good 6 years before his death. We are grateful for the gift.


----------



## Golden4Life (May 6, 2009)

I'm sorry this is happening. I hope you can find some peace.


----------

